# 'k Zenne 'k ik nogal moe



## Red Arrow

Mijn opa zegt vaak *'k zenne 'k ik* [ksɛnə kik] in plaats van *ik ben*. Ik vroeg me af hoe het komt dat deze uitdrukking drie keer het woord "ik" bevat. Heeft dit fenomeen een speciale naam? Zijn er andere dialecten waar iets gelijkend voorkomt?


----------



## Peterdg

Je moet het eigenlijk zo schrijven: "'k zen ekik".

De "'k" is eigenlijk "ik" en "ekik" is een verdubbeling van het persoonlijk voornaamwoord "ik".

De verdubbbeling van het pers. vnw. komt niet enkel voor bij "ik" maar bv. ook bij bv. "zij" <--> "zezij", "gij" <--> "gegij" enz. (maar niet bij "hij", vreemd genoeg).

Nu, de Vlaamse dialecten zijn een ingewikkelde materie; sommige Vlaamse dialecten kennen een paar fenomenen die in geen enkele andere taal voorkomen (heeft een prof neerlandistiek mij verteld).


----------



## jedna

En misschien ook ooit zo door iemand gebruikt, en omdat men het grappig vond (klinken en) om het te prononceren (het lekker bekte zoals dat heet)  is het 'er ingebleven' en is het daar ter plaatse gemeengoed geworden, zonder ooit de samenstellers van dialectenlexikons te hebben bereikt/geboeid...?


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> sommige Vlaamse dialecten kennen een paar fenomenen die in geen enkele andere taal voorkomen (heeft een prof neerlandistiek mij verteld).


Zeggen bijna alle dialectologen dat niet over hun dialecten?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zeggen bijna alle dialectologen dat niet over hun dialecten?


Als die mens daar nu gelukkig van wordt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ooit merkte ik dat ze in Lichtervelde drie negaties in een zin konden gebruiken - en ja, de zin bleef negatief.

De driedubbele herhaling kennen wij ook in West-Vlaanderen, ook met reduplicatie van de _ik_ na het verbum: "'k Hee *kik* da' niet gedaon!" Reduplicatie heet het echter alleen op woordvlak, meen ik, niet op syntactisch vlak.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> "'k Hee *kik* da' niet gedaon!"


In het Oost-Vlaams (van Smetlede, in dit (mijn) geval) wordt dat: "Èk en hè kèk da ni gedoeën". Let op de dubbele negatie ("en" en "ni") en op de reduplicatie van het pers. vnw. (Èk" en "kèk")


----------



## eno2

Kweete kik doa nietent van (West Vlaams)


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Kweete kik doa nietent van (West Vlaams)


Interessant. In (mijn) Oost-Vlaams wordt dat : "Èk en weet ekèk dor nit af" of "'k en weet ekèk dor nit af". Merk op dat "van" vervangen wordt door "af". Ook opmerkelijk is dat tussen jouw versie en de mijne, de reduplicatieve ontkenning van plaats verandert: "niet*ent*" <---> 'k *en* weet...".


----------

